# MO's Pumptrack - Gudensberg



## Luzifer Kelefra (21. April 2009)

Es ist soweit !!!

Absofort könnt ihr hier verfolgen wie mein verwilderter Garten zum Pumptrack mutiert....

Für alle die sich nix drunter vorstellen können, schaut mal hier !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR2jNIY0Uyw"]YouTube - Mark Weir pump track mountain bike dirt jump style riding[/ame]

geht ab oder ?


Also, ich hab die weichen gestellt, mit meiner Freundin hart verhandelt, wie groß das Teil werden darf, (wird noch nachverhandelt...) und hab erstmal grünes Licht bekommen ( wäre aber auch bei Rot gefahren..)

Nächste Sache war, den garten soweit vorzubereiten das es der Bau beginnen kann...

- Alles Fällen was im Weg steht,

- Alles auf nen großen haufen schmeißen und FEUER MACHEN !!! 

- Allen Nachbarn die Skeptisch sind, die Vorzüge eines Pumptracks erläutern:

Für alle Nachbarinnen:

" Da kommen haufenweise Jungs mit gestählten Körpern...oberkörperfrei in der Sonne..."

Für alle Nachbarn:

'' Die ganzen heißen Chicks, die den Jungs beim Biken zuschauen, lehnen dann hier an deinem Zaun..."


läuft....


Dann war da noch, Track designen, Erde kalkulieren und besorgen, Werkzeug kaufen, die Jungs überzeugen und motivieren und und und und und.....

Also ne ganze Menge Vorarbeit.. 

Jetzt ist es soweit, Die Erde kommt am Wochenende, und der Bau kann beginnen !!

ihr dürft gespannt sein wies weiter geht, halte euch auf jedenfall auf dem laufenden....

beste Grüße

Moritz


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (22. April 2009)

Luzifer Kelefra schrieb:


> Alles auf nen großen haufen schmeißen und FEUER MACHEN !!!



denke mal da wird der björn wohl ganz vorne mit dabei gewesen sein, oder 
bin mal gespannt wie dein pumptrack wird!

gruss, marduk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (22. April 2009)

Feuermachen und mit alten Frauen reden machter gerne...stimmt

Hab heute morgen mal Bilder vom Bauplatz gemacht, damit ihr ne Vorstellung bekommt wie groß der track werden kann....

Der direkte Blick durch die Scheune in den Garten



Aus der Scheune von oben...


Nächster Winkel..

usw.



usw.
Anhang anzeigen 161241

Meine persöhnliche Planung für den track ist im Prinzip schon abgeschlossen, wenn ihr Ideen habt, Vorschläge oder selber gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt, dann her damit... !

Für alle die meinen es richtig drauf zu haben in Sachen Pumptrack:

Hier ist ein Grundriss der Fläche die zur Verfügung steht...



Designe mir einen Track wie du meinst das er abgeht...!!!! 
Die besten Entwürfe werden zusammen mit meinem hier im Thema vorgestellt, und per Abstimmung wird entschieden welcher Track gebaut wird !

Der Sieger bekommt nen Amok Racing Promo Paket, ( Shirt, Kappe, Aufkleber usw...) und kann  selbstverständlich jederzeit zum pumpen auftauchen !!

ich bin mal gespannt was so kommt...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (23. April 2009)

auf der fläche sollte einiges zu machen sein


----------



## b00m (26. April 2009)

Servuz Mo, ich möchte deinen Fred mal für 1-2 Fragen missbrauchen da ich eventuell noch diesen Sommer was ähnliches vor habe. 

Ich hätte auch hier vorm Haus die Möglichkeit nen Grundstück das quasi "Brach" liegt (kaum mehr Gras drauf, nur noch bisl gestrüb und viel Erde, keine Bäume oder so, einfach freie Fläche) für nen Pump Track zu verwenden, habe schon grünes Licht bekommen, das Ding hätte sowieso keine Verwendung in den nächsten Jahren, also warum keinen Track drauf zimmern? 

Was mir aber bisl Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist die Lage, es liegt halt net so schön hinten im Garten sondern vorne an einer Straße, jedoch außerhalb der Stadt. Ich müsste das ganze wohl also als erste Umzäunen und nen Schild hinmachen das es Privat ist oder? Sonst hätte ich ja das Problem mit dem verletzen von irgendwelchen Kindern für die ich dann haften müsste.

Zudem habe ich keine Ahnung wieviel Zeit ich dafür brauchen werde, ich hätte nen Kumpel der mir evtl hilft. Aber ist sowas zuzweit überhaupt zu verwirklichen? Mit wieviel Leuten baust du, und was glaubst du wie lange das braucht? Genauso was verwendest du dafür? Nur Spaten oder hast du nen Mini-Bagger oder sowas am Start? ^^

Fragen über Fragen, .... Achja und wie machste das mit der Erde, reicht die Erde die man auf der einen Seiteausgräbt für die Anlieger und Hügel? Ich meine wenn man das Ganze in den Boden einlässt und nicht aufschüttet, wie ist denn das dann, a. mit Grundwasser und b. mit Regenwasser? Sammelt sich doch dann alles im Track und zerstört ihn oder?

Tx für Antworten, MFG Marc


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (27. April 2009)

schau mal unter: http://www.leelikesbikes.com der hats echt drauf!


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (27. April 2009)

Vielen dank marduk, wäre auch mein Tip gewesen...

Lee verkauft für 10 Dollar nen Ebook, das richtig nutzt...! 

Wir bauen mit nem großen Team von gut 10 Mann, pluss viele Helfer die hin und wieder anpacken werden.

Für die groben Erdarbeiten im Garten haben wir nen kleinen Radlader zum schieben, und aufschütten, zum komprimieren der Erde ne Rüttelplatte und eine Motorwalze...

geht auch alles mit Sparten und Schubkarre, aber bei der Dimension die wir vorhaben ( und wirklich riesig ist die auch noch nicht) wären wir zu Zweit mit Sparten vermutlich erst nächstes Jahr fertig...

Gruss Moritz


----------



## MR-X (27. April 2009)

ich würde evtl. bei dem bauvorhaben auch zur seite stehen und mal mitbauen ... fahr schon ewig hardtail und hab schon öfters dirts geschaufelt...  im Prinzip sind dirts ja auch wie nen pumptrack nur etwas größer , hauptsache man kann zwischen den hügeln pushen ...


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (27. April 2009)

Das hört sich doch mal gut an... Helfende Hände egal ob mit oder ohne Erfahrung sind natürlich immer gerne gesehen !


Größer angelegte Bautermine an denen viele Leute gebraucht werden gebe ich rechtzeitig bekannt dann wird richtig reingehauen und hinterher schön gegrillt ! Die Feuerstelle bleibt natürlich erhalten, und in den Track integriert  Lagerfeur XXL 

Wer sich regelmässiger beteiligen will, der  kann mir gerne seine Email Adresse schicken, dann nehme ich euch in meinen Mailverteiler in Sachen Pumptrack auf, und ihr erfahrt auch kleiner Bauaktionen / Grill-Feuersessions...

Neuster Stand der Dinge:

Geplant war, das die Erde heute vom Fuhrunternehmer (gegen gut Kohle) angeliefert wir...

Vorgestern habe ich jedoch 2 Möglichkeiten aufgetan, wie die Erde entweder Umsonst, (von nem Hausbauenden Typ der seinen Erdaushub loswerden will) oder für deulich weniger ( Kumpel mit Schlepper und Radlader von Eckis Stiefvater, Erde von Firmenaushub kostenlos bei Selbstabholung) angeliefert wird...

krasser Satz, aber geht oder ? Falls nicht, klärt mich auf 

Hab den Fuhrunternehmer vertröstet, und warte mal ab obs ohne ihn auch in die Wege kommt...Falls nicht wirds eben teurer...
*
In diesem Sinne... Pump it Baby !*


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (28. April 2009)

So, das warten hat sich schon teilweise bezahltgemacht....

Der liebe Gott fährt MTB und wollte es so, unsere nachbarn bauen ein CarPort, und die Erde landet direkt in meinem garten...für Lau...! Die ersten 10 Kubikmeter (von 110 insgesamt sind geschaft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

Abers seht selbst





Ups, falsches Bild, Bikewächter auf unserm DH am trainingstag...

Jetzt aber..











Der Anfang ist gemacht...


----------



## Lockedup90 (29. April 2009)

Sehr schön. Langsam gehts los!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (29. April 2009)

Da hab ich doch irgendwas mit den Bilder verpeillt...

Also hier sind sie:






Wie ihr seht kanns losgehen... Sind jetzt ca. 15 Kubikmeter.
Damit sollte sich schon mal was machen lassen


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (29. April 2009)

*Freitag 1. Mai ! *

frei nach dem Motto: Nicht laufen und saufen, sondern buddeln und schaufeln,
schwingen wir am 1. Mai die Schippen !

Im hinteren Teil um die Feuerstelle herrum wird der erste Teil des Tracks entstehen...

Alle motivierten Buddler sind herzlich eingeladen !

Im Anschluss an die Baumaßnahmen wird Feuer gemacht und gegrillt..

Bitte bringt Werkzeug und Gillzeug mit, wer sich in bester 1.Mai Manier hinterher einen Reinschütten will, bring noch das passende Trinkzeug mit 

wer kommen will bitte bescheit geben, 

Ab 9.00 Uhr gehts los...

Grüsse 

Moritz


----------



## Amok Josh (2. Mai 2009)

mo wan schaufelst du den immer ...jeden tag??? kannst ja nochmal hier rein schreiben oder so gruß josh


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (2. Mai 2009)

So liebe Pumpenden...

Die letzten 2 Tage wurde geschaufelt bis die Schippe qualmte.. 

vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an alle Helfer die ihren ersten Mai fürs bauen geopfert haben !

Hier könnt ihr sehen was wir Zustande gebracht habe. Es ist noch lange nicht der fertige Pumptrack. Wir haben erst einen Teil der großen Außen-Line gebaut, und dann eine provisorische Line zum Augangspunkt gebaut, um wenigsten im Kreis pumpen zu können. Mit den 15 Kubikmetern die zur Verfügung standen war es gerade so machbar.

Ich weis, er ist noch nicht perfekt..., aber wir bemühen uns...

aber urteilt selbst...










Der Track ist relativ gut befahrbar, jedoch wird natürlich permanent weitergebaut und verbessert ...

Wer möchte kann morgen von 12 -16 Uhr zum fahren, fachsimpeln und bauen vorbeikommen...

Gruss Moritz


----------



## Ivery (3. Mai 2009)

Moritz vielleicht solltest du nochmal ein Bild von oben machen, damit man besser sieht was schon zu Stande gekommen ist. Ich war gestern mal auf einen Sprung da und ich muss sagen das die Jungs sich echt Mühe geben. Hut ab. Weiter so!


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (3. Mai 2009)

Wird gemacht, wenn heute Mittag gefahren wird gibts neue Bilder und nen kleines video..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (3. Mai 2009)

Bin heute am Start.


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (4. Mai 2009)

Ich weis ich weis, ihr seit alle gespannt was sich getan hat, aber vor lauter fahren hab ichs einfach vergessen News zu posten.. wisst ja selber das Biken geiler ist als vor dem Laptop zu hocken...

Die letzten 4 Tage waren höchst produktiv, die ganze Erdlieferung wurde dank vieler Helfer schnell verbaut, so das ich heute gleich die nächste liefern lassen hab. ( Auch die wurde gleich verbaut. Der Track läuft immer runder und runder, hat aber noch viel Tuning-Potenzial !

Hier erstmal nen Link zu youtube, da könnt ihr mal 2 Runden auf dem Track sehen wie er gestern war. Heute siehts schon wieder anders aus, seht ihr unten auf den Bildern.
Leider stockt das Video, weis der scheiß Teufel warum, bemühe mich das in den Griff zu kriegen !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96h4Sbd8AnM"]YouTube - Mo's Pumptrack - Gudensberg - Der Kreis schlieÃt sich ![/ame]



Hier die Bilder:











Ihr seht es wächst und wächst, Mittwoch soll die nächste Erdlieferung kommen...

Beste Grüsse

Moritz


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (4. Mai 2009)

MO'S PUMPTRACK - NEWS - MO'S PUMPTRACK - NEWS - MO'S PUMPTRACK - NEWS -PUMP IT!

Der Newsletter zum Pumptrack ist da... alle Interessierten, die gerne mehr Infos über Bautermine und PT Sessions in meinem Garten haben möchten:

Her mit deiner  Email Adresse, entweder hier oder per Privat Nachricht oder per Email an [email protected] mitteilen, bescheitgeben das ihr ohne Newsletter nicht mehr leben wollt und ihr seit dabei ...


MO'S PUMPTRACK - NEWS - MO'S PUMPTRACK - NEWS - MO'S PUMPTRACK - NEWS -PUMP IT!


----------



## PHATpedro (5. Mai 2009)

gute sache!
gefaellt gefaellt... der scheiß macht boese suechtig!
viele haende bewegen viel!

jetz brauch ich nurnoch son nasenfahrrad zum pumpen ;D

cheers und bis bald!

schaufel you later.


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (5. Mai 2009)

Danke danke, aber ohne so viele Helfer wies mitlerweile sind, häts ewig gedauert...

Haben heute wieder 2 Laster voll Erde bekommen, mussten leider nen Teil des Tracks zuschütten, da sonst kein Platz ist. Habe bis eben gerade mit  Björn aus dem ganzen Berg ne riesiege, lange flache Rampe geschaufelt, um morgen die angekündigten 7 bis 10 Erdfuhren noch unterzubekommen. Der Typ fährt einfach über die rampe rein, schüttet diese vom höchsten Punkt aus immer wieder nach vorne hin auf, bis wir da gute 80 m³ Erde liegen haben.

Also, wer Lust hat, morgen wird nicht am Track gebaut, morgen heist es Erde im garten verteilen, um die ganzen Fuhren überhaupt annehmen zu können..

Es ist nicht viel Arbeit, sondern über den ganzen Tag verteilt immer wenn der Typ mit ner Ladung kommt heist es für 2 Leute 1 Stunde Schaufeln, dann kann wieder eine aufgefahren werden...

Also meldet euch am besten an bevor ihr kommt, nicht das 20 Mann kommen und nicht genug Arbeit da ist. 


Beste Grüsse aus Pumptrackhausen....

Moritz


----------



## Hopi (6. Mai 2009)

Sieht ja schon echt klasse aus bei Dir


----------



## _coco_ (6. Mai 2009)

mit treten ist es doch end schwul
bau mehr (hohe) anlieger und geilere wellen


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (6. Mai 2009)

Sind wir dran.... ist der erste Versuch, die Wellen bewegen sich Momentan wie im Meer, Hoch runter, vor und zurück...

Anliegerhöhe war bis jetzt durch Erdmangel begrenzt... Das haben wir jetzt dank neuer Lieferung im Griff.

Der Track im Video ist im Prinzip nen Probelauf gewesen, um die ersten Erfahrungen zu sammeln...

Wenn du konkrete Tips und mehr Erfahrung hast, nehm ich sie gerne an

Gruss 

Moritz


----------



## NoOoX (13. Mai 2009)

Schade ist der thread hier schon eingeschlafen ?
Macht doch mal ein update


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (14. Mai 2009)

Selbstverständlich nicht....

Wie alle Menschen muss auch ich arbeiten, und es gibt auch mal Phasen in denen die Zeit fürs Hobby knapp ist... Der Thread sollte natürlich nicht darunter leiden...

Aber es gibt auch wieder Neues zu berichten:

Während meiner Abwesenheit (war die letzte Woche auf Fortbildung) hat sich trotzdem viel getan... 

Mein guter Freund Börn hat sich bestens um Haus Hof Hunde und den Pumptrack gekümmert. Mit einer kleinen Helfertruppe wurden gute 8 LKW Ladungen Erde in Empfang genommen, und teilweise auch schon verbaut.

Hier en paar bilder wies zur zeit aussieht !








Leider haben wir an einigen Stellen Probleme mit Wasser bekommen...
Also steht demnächst an, ein Drainage System anzulegen, damit der Track nach Regen noch so aussieht wie vorher, und schneller wieder befahrbar ist.

Die nächste größere Bauaktion wird rechtzeitig Bekannt gegeben, wird vermutlich aber erst nach dem IXS Rennen in Winterberg sein.

Gruss Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (16. Mai 2009)

Moin, wollte mal fragen wie es heute ausschaut. Wetter ist ja soweit ganz gut. Ist heute nen bisschen Pumpen angesagt??


----------



## Eggii (16. Mai 2009)

vieleich ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (16. Mai 2009)

Das Wetter ist bestens, leider ist der Track zur Zeit eher nen Swimmingpool...
Bei uns hats die ganze Nacht geregnet und ir haben sogar kleine Teiche da wo füher mal anlieger waren...

Wenns Wetter hält geht evtl. morgen was...

@Lockedup hast du oder dein Bruder noch Dämpferfedern ?

Gruss


----------



## PHATpedro (17. Mai 2009)

500x3.0 für vivid im angebot, ist dir wohl zu hart. 
tausche gegen dein uebrig gebliebenes schaltauge


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (17. Mai 2009)

Danke fürs Angebot, passt ledier nicht, und ist zu hart


----------



## Lockedup90 (17. Mai 2009)

Wie siehts denn heute aus mit Fahren??


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (17. Mai 2009)

Wäre theoretisch möglich gewesen, war aber bis 2 unterwegs, danach im Wald auf der DH Strecke mit den anderen...


----------



## Eggii (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Wollte mal fragen wan mal wieder gebuddelt wird is ja gutes Wetter

Mfg Philipp (Eggi)


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (26. Mai 2009)

Bevor wir wieder buddeln können, muss ich erstmal drainage Rohr, ne Walze und Dichmaterial für die Wände besorgen. Dann plane ich mit Denies und Björn  wie man am geschicktesten das Wasser / Drainage Problem löst. Wenn das alles steht, kann wieder gebuddeltwerden... hoffe das  wir zum WE alles erledigt haben, so das wir wieder gemeinsam vorran kommen... Gebe euch allen rechtzeitig bescheit !

Grüsse an alle,

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (29. Mai 2009)

*Guten Abend die Damen und Herren !

* Es ist endlich soweit, nach etwas Stillstand geht es weiter mit dem Pumptrack. 

Das Drainagesystem ist geplant, Material besorgt...

Jetzt muss nur noch gebuddelt werden !!

Am Sonntag, ab 12 Uhr gehts los... natürlich fahren wir auch auf dem bestehenden Track n paar Runden ! 

Es gibt viel zu tun, und ihr wisst, je mehr kommen desto effektiver und spassiger wirds


----------



## andi55 (4. Juni 2009)

Krasse Sache, coole Projekt!
HUT AB!

Was anderes: Woher kommt eigentlich diese RIESENHANDSCHELLE? Oder sehe ich das auf einigen Bildern falsch?


----------



## Luzifer Kelefra (4. Juni 2009)

Die Riesenhandschelle war schon vor mir da. Die vorigen Besitzer von Haus und Hof sind Künstler... vermute das die das teil ,mal für ne Demo oder nen Festumzug gebaut haben...
Ist aus Spanplatten, relativ Massiv und funzt sogar...

fehlt nur noch der passende Riese dazu


----------



## _coco_ (4. Juni 2009)

sag mal, wo genau wohnste denn und könnte man dich mal besuchen kommen ?
also genaue adresse gerne per pn


----------



## FR-Jonny (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn mal wieder gebaut wird darf gerne bescheid gegeben werden


----------



## andi. (14. August 2009)

gibts neue bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valser classic (25. November 2009)

hier hats noch nützliche tipps zum bau von pumptracks:

http://www.dirtfoundation.com/datenbank.html?artikel=29

sieht schon recht gut aus euer spielplatz!!


----------



## Lockedup90 (25. November 2009)

Jop ist nur soweit ich weiß nichts mehr da!!


----------



## salamandrina (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute

ich lese bei euch schon ne weile mit, da ich mir im Sommer einen Pumptrack bauen möchte, deshalb und zur Übung hab ich mir nun einen Pumptrack aus Schnee gebaut und bin nun endlich fertig damit - funktioniert gut (mit Spikesreifen versteht sich)
ein paar Fotos davon in meinem Album - video mit Fahrer folgt..

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/573508
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/573511










LG


----------



## salamandrina (14. Februar 2010)

Hier der link zum Video 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4713

musste das ganze bei Nacht machen, da leider eine der Steilkurven am Nachmittag zu viel Sonne abgekriegt hat und zu weich war


----------



## exactmatx (21. August 2010)

salamandrina schrieb:


> Hier der link zum Video
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4713
> 
> musste das ganze bei Nacht machen, da leider eine der Steilkurven am Nachmittag zu viel Sonne abgekriegt hat und zu weich war




Nice, da kann man den Kreisel spüren


----------



## salamandrina (21. August 2010)

.... Und so sieht's heute aus... wesentlich nicer noch und vor allem schneller
video folgt.....


----------

